
Elio Motors vs. XTI Aircraft equity crowdfunding – middle america vs. the 1%? - Grantarvey
https://www.startengine.com/startup/xti
======
f4paws
Interesting... Are you thinking of this in terms of who invests or who gets to
use the product?

~~~
Grantarvey
I was thinking both. Because they're both running REG A+ campaigns on
StartEngine (which means they're both open to non-accredited investors) it's
interesting to see what people want to invest in more. Because on the one
hand, Elio is marketing as a car for the people, trying to be super affordable
and gas efficient, etc. But XTI is very clearly a hugely expensive jet, made
for and by business executives, and has 1% written all over it. So what do
people want to bet on with their pocket books. A car for them, or a jet for
the 1%? A better question, for me, is what would actually be a bigger return
on your investment...

